

Show HN: SteadyCam. Real-time video stabilization on the iPhone 4 - alexkcd
http://blog.midnox.com/post/3819899770/introducing-steadycam

======
alexkcd
Oh man, I had this "brilliant" idea to make SteadyCam free to try, by
inserting a watermark in the demo mode and limiting recording time to 15
seconds. The full version can be unlocked via in-app purchase.

That was the theory, anyway. In practice this has created a lot of confusion
as to whether the app is free or not (spoiler: it's not). I'm trying to fix
that by making it more clear on startup that you're in _demo_ mode.

If you guys have better suggestions, I'd love to hear them :)

------
allwein
I would expect a trademark complaint from Tiffen the second this gets
published in the app store.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steadicam>

Other than that, great work!

------
thecoffman
Why does it need location permission to display the camera roll? I don't want
to give it location permission...

~~~
alexkcd
That's how Apple's SDK works. Existing photos in the camera roll might be
annotated with location information. So for security reasons 3rd party apps
need location permission to access the camera roll.

SteadyCam does not collect any location information. We respect your privacy,
the HAL 9000 icon notwithstanding ;)

~~~
thecoffman
Thanks for the clarification!

------
relix
That's really impressive! The video is a great demonstration and a real eye-
opener.

------
Geee
Really cool. I guess it works by using the motion sensors?

~~~
alexkcd
Yup :)

